# Plano geral de drenagem de Lisboa para reduzir cheias



## Vince (14 Jul 2015 às 22:53)

*Lisboa investe 57 milhões de euros em dois túneis para reduzir cheias*
O Plano Geral de Drenagem, que implica um investimento de 169 milhões de euros, vai ser discutido quarta-feira e entrará depois em discussão pública.
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...os-em-dois-tuneis-para-reduzir-cheias-1701885

*Lisboa terá dois grandes túneis para escoar águas e impedir cheias*
Túneis entre Santa Apolónia e Monsanto e entre Chelas e o Beato vão procurar minimizar problema recorrente das cheias na cidade.
http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=193435

*Um túnel de Monsanto a Santa Apolónia é como a Câmara de Lisboa quer evitar cheias*
Não se pode acabar de vez com as inundações como as que se verificaram na cidade no ano passado, mas pode-se tentar desviar o excesso de água das zonas baixas para o Tejo.
http://observador.pt/2015/07/13/um-tunel-monsanto-santa-apolonia-camara-lisboa-quer-evitar-cheias/




Fica aqui criado o tópico para memória futura


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

Aguardemos pela apresentação pública do projecto. Estou especialmente curioso de perceber as linhas mestras e os estudos que conduzem ao traçado geral já anunciado, em particular a escolha da zona onde desembocam os colectores. Também tem relevância saber o que acontece em caso de sobrecarga do colector, ou seja naquelas situações para as quais nem mesmo este plano garante solução.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2015 às 01:48)

Engraçado, a obra já entrou em revisões... e logo pela mesma empresa !!! Quantos milhões não foram já gastos neste plano? 

"O Plano Geral de Drenagem de Lisboa, que vai entrar em vigor em 2007, permitirá conhecer melhor a rede de esgotos da cidade e prevenir problemas como inundações e poluição, anunciou hoje o presidente da câmara, Carmona Rodrigues."
PÚBLICO 13.10.2006

"O Plano de Drenagem de Lisboa prevê a construção de sete reservatórios e uma bacia de retenção a céu aberto no sopé de Monsanto como soluções para evitar inundações na capital."
PÚBLICO 14.03.2008

"O plano de drenagem foi adjudicado ao consórcio Chiron Engidro/Hidra, em Fevereiro de 2006, no mandato de Carmona Rodrigues, mas foi concluído e aprovado em Março de 2008, já com o socialista António Costa à frente da autarquia."
PÚBLICO 27.12.2010

"O essencial deste documento, que resulta da revisão de um plano aprovado pela câmara em 2008, foi dado a conhecer esta segunda-feira em conferência de imprensa."
PÚBLICO 13.07.2015

E assim já se passaram nove anos... Vamos ver se tenho paciência de ir ver e consultar quem é quem nestas parcerias e já nesta tão longa história.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2015 às 16:41)

Apresentaram-me aqui há uns dias esta solução. Não sei os custos por metro quadrado, mas certamente que será uma solução bem interessante... e talvez até com benefícios muito maiores que os possíveis custos...

Parece-me que em situações de precipitação forte e de períodos curtos, poderia ter um importante papel na absorção imediata dessa precipitação, evitando o seu escoamento á superfície através da via pública (e cujas consequências já todos sabemos).

Aqui na zona já há uma urbanização com isto instalado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 19:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Apresentaram-me aqui há uns dias esta solução. Não sei os custos por metro quadrado, mas certamente que será uma solução bem interessante... e talvez até com benefícios muito maiores que os possíveis custos...
> 
> Parece-me que em situações de precipitação forte e de períodos curtos, poderia ter um importante papel na absorção imediata dessa precipitação, evitando o seu escoamento á superfície através da via pública (e cujas consequências já todos sabemos).
> 
> Aqui na zona já há uma urbanização com isto instalado.


Vi esse vídeo ainda ontem, achei muito bom para as ruas de Lisboa. O problema é que acho que Lisboa iria se afundar em dinheiro em vez de água... Ainda há muitas estradas completamente degradadas e as imensas colinas não ajudam.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 21:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui na zona já há uma urbanização com isto instalado.



Há quanto tempo? Falta saber as qualidades de longevidade deste produto e que tipo de substrato é necessário. Porque quando se asfalta, com alcatrão por exemplo, claro que é indiferente a permeabilidade do substrato e este é feito tendo como objectivo a resistência à compressão. Também é preciso saber como se comporta este pavimento depois de o substrato e o solo ficarem saturados e, inevitavelmente, o pavimento alagar permanentemente. À primeira vista parece ser uma interessante inovação.


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2015 às 21:51)

Não conheço especificamente esse produto. Da experiência profissional, muitas vezes quando proponho um pavimento permeável a resposta que levo é "isso é permeável durante uns meses, depois deixa de o ser. Ponha lá um pavimento normal que é mais barato e funciona da mesma forma".

E resta saber, a água infiltrada no pavimento vai para onde? Não me parece uma solução muito vantajosa no controlo de cheias, uma vez que mesmo que o pavimento funcione sempre da forma como aparece no video, o solo onde ele assenta nunca terá uma capacidade de absorção de 36 mm/h. Logo, teria sempre que escoar para colectores pluviais, pelo que não resolve os problemas de cheias urbanas, quanto muito transporta-os para jusante.

É uma solução que (a funcionar) pode dar muito jeito para evitar o aquaplanning.


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2015 às 22:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Engraçado, a obra já entrou em revisões... e logo pela mesma empresa !!! Quantos milhões não foram já gastos neste plano?
> 
> (...)
> 
> E assim já se passaram nove anos... Vamos ver se tenho paciência de ir ver e consultar quem é quem nestas parcerias e já nesta tão longa história.



Se pagarem o valor que costumam pagar em Portugal (nos últimos anos) por um projecto de drenagem não devem ter gasto muito dinheiro. É óbvio que se o Plano tem de ser revisto deve sê-lo pelo mesmo consultor que fez o original, já estão dentro do processo, já recolheram os elementos necessários, é tudo muito mais rápido. Conheço o trabalho da maioria das pessoas que assinaram o documento, e não tenho a mínima dúvida da sua competência. Conhecendo relativamente bem este mundo, devo dizer que duvido que algumas das opções tomadas não tenham sido condicionadas politicamente, para apresentar uma obra mais "espectacular".

Em primeiro lugar podemos questionar-nos se há alguma razão que não seja política para rever o Plano, que acabou por ficar mais caro que a anterior versão. Não me parece, a cidade desde 2008 pouco mudou.
Olhando para o documento, que está disponível para consulta pública aqui, http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/participar/lisboa-em-debate/plano-drenagem , há algumas questões que saltam de imediato à vista. Fez-se uma análise económica entre as diversas soluções, mas não se comparou com a solução zero - não fazer nada (o que é exigido, por exemplo, em projectos do Banco Mundial). Nessa análise económica foi analisado o Plano como um todo, mas seria importante analisar as intervenções por cada bacia isoladamente. Os danos causados pelas cheias em algumas dessas bacias, não me parecem (posso estar enganado) justificar um investimento tão avultado para os evitar.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2015 às 19:12)

E afinal Lisboa nem faz parte das 22 zonas inundáveis do continente...  Adeus aos fundos comunitários 

CARTAS DE ZONAS INUNDÁVEIS DE RISCO DE INUNDAÇÃO

Câmara de Lisboa diz que plano de drenagem avança mesmo sem fundos da União Europeia

A Câmara de Lisboa assegurou hoje que o plano de drenagem, para o qual a Comissão Europeia não prevê financiamento comunitário, será concretizado mesmo sem esses fundos, ainda que de forma "mais lenta".
"Tendo em conta o facto de o município de Lisboa não ser uma das 22 áreas específicas de risco potencial significativo de inundação identificadas para Portugal continental, não se prevê o financiamento do plano de drenagem de Lisboa ao abrigo do programa do Fundo de Coesão para Portugal para o período de 2014-2020 (PO SEUR)", explicou a comissária europeia da Política Regional, Corina Cre?u, numa resposta escrita dada ao eurodeputado e vereador do PCP na autarquia lisboeta, João Ferreira.

Porto Canal


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2015 às 20:25)

Para o Algarve apenas estão definidas como zonas inundáveis de risco de inundação Silves, Aljezur, Monchique, Tavira e Faro.

Albufeira e Loulé (Quarteira) recorrem a que fundos para fazer face às inundações? E qual o papel da APA para as zonas não cobertas pela Diretiva/60CE ? A culpa não será apenas da agua que cai do céu...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

Parece que saiu a versão final do plano / projecto.
A mesma pode ser consultada aqui:
http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/fileadmin/DOCS/Publicacoes_obrigatorias/Editais/PGDL2_Relatorio_FINAL.pdf


----------

